# Draining Water Tanks



## bexs13 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi

My husband & I have just bought our first motorhome, its a 03 kon tiki 665, we would like to drain the water and waste tanks but are not sure how to go about it, any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 18, 2008)

hi firstly i dont think i have welcomed you so here goes welcome to a great site   . your waste tank should have a drain valve on the rear of the van ,as for the fresh tank different vans have different ways of emptying mine albeit an old one drains through the hot water boiler .open the drain valve and i run the water pump untill the tank is empty, i am sure others will be able to help if your system is different to mine .


----------



## janeandbob (Nov 18, 2008)

bexs13 said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband & I have just bought our first motorhome, its a 03 kon tiki 665, we would like to drain the water and waste tanks but are not sure how to go about it, any info would be much appreciated.



Hi, we have an old Kontiki, our fresh tank is under the seat, and at the back of the tank is the valve to drain it, I have put another valve on the overflow to stop water being lost while on the move, it will not completely empty as its about 1" up the tank,it has a big red cap on the top, we use a spunge and bowl if you want to clean it out, which I do a lot, in Spain we ended up with loads of crap in the tank. Our waste tank is under the van you will have a waste tap to drain it, and on the bottom of ours we have a big red cap unscrew that to clean it out. I dont know what water heater you have but drain it down before it freezes, we a carver with a plug on the outside, you might have a Truma that do dump the water when it gets cold, ours I have to drain it, just take the plug out open the taps and I take the shower head off and blow the water out. Bob.


----------



## jimmnlizz (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Bex13, and welcome aboard!!  You have already found out the amazing response time on here.    I don't recollect there ever being a question that has not had an answer!!      JIM!!


----------



## Telstar (Nov 18, 2008)

*tank draining*

If we are not using the van for a while or it is this time of year I open both the emptying taps at the rear of the van whilst taking it to storage this gets rid of most of the remaining water bucause I go a particular route which includes steap inclines and sharp bends.  Obviously I do not dispose of 'dirty grey water' on the road on down street drains.

My last van was from the swift stable, 2003 manufacture.  The waste tank was under the van and an addition to the drain tap at the side of the van, the tank itself had a large opener on its underneath.  Fresh water was inside under a seat and had a similar large opener on the top.  If you open it, you might find a small plug on a chain inside enabling you to completely drain the fresh water tank.  Just remember to put the plug back in! and on the waste tank, dont wear a long sleaved top, as it is bound to drop that smelly water straight onto your hand/wrist.

ps welcome to the site.

Jon


----------



## ianmorgan (Jan 16, 2009)

i have 2005 swift kontiki.the drain for the fresh water is underneth rear lounge seat.unscrew blue cover,theres a bung on end of a chain,pull out to drain.to empty water out of boiler,theirs a trap door on floor beside boiler looker.push blue drain lever to left or right,that will drain boiler tank completly.




  easy fix for fresh water tank


----------



## BedfordMJ (Jan 16, 2009)

You stolen my Husky?


----------



## ianmorgan (Jan 16, 2009)

wonderd why he keeps looking at me like this


----------



## BedfordMJ (Jan 17, 2009)

He looks just like my Zero.


----------



## ianmorgan (Jan 17, 2009)

cheers bedfordMJ. this is harley and his wee mate ted


http://s672.photobucket.com/albums/vv85/ianmorgan777/?action=view&current=b95ef03f.jpg


----------



## BedfordMJ (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.bedfordmj.co.uk/finished.htm
Me and Zero going up Ben Nevis in the Cable Car - he'd just had two growths removed from his eye earlier in the week.
He'll be 14 in March.
Cheers

Simon


----------



## ianmorgan (Jan 19, 2009)

*project*



BedfordMJ said:


> http://www.bedfordmj.co.uk/finished.htm
> Me and Zero going up Ben Nevis in the Cable Car - he'd just had two growths removed from his eye earlier in the week.
> He'll be 14 in March.
> Cheers
> ...




thats a great looking lorry/mh. nice project to be working on.even better when you own it.ENJOY


----------

